
Ask HN: What is needed in startup world? - yasbhagchandani
I bought more than 15 domains related to startups for building something meaningful for startups next year so good ideas and suggestions are most welcome. I am willing to put much efforts to provide value to startups.
======
jam3sn
From my perspective, a strong and honest leader that learns from their
mistakes, listens and considers advice, but importantly can stay on top of the
finances. Basically the opposite of my last boss.

